# getting net-tools back

## mreff555

So, I did something really dumb last night. I'm not really quite sure how to fix it. I was trying to update all my packages and was having a few conflicts.

one of them was an issue with net-tools and openrc being installed at the same time.

At some point I managed to install them both and there was no noticeable problem, but gentoo didn't seem to like it. 

Anyway, I'm not sure what I was thinking, but I thought net-tools was a different package.

To make a long story short I unmerged net-tools. Now I have a couple of problems.

1. no internet connection and no tools that I know of to reestablish one.

2. emerge won't let me reinstall it because of the conflict.

3. Even if everything was back to where it was last night, this still prevents me from upgrading. Is there a combination of software that will work together?

BTW, I can't pastebin because I have no internet connection, but 

openrc has baselayout as a dependency

net-tools has wicd as a dependency.

Thanks

----------

## cach0rr0

As for getting things merged without internet

```

emerge -pfv <package>

```

go to a machine with internet access, grab the files in the URLs above, copy to thumb drive, dump into /usr/portage/distfiles on the broken machine

as for versions that play well together, what was the precise emerge command you run, and is it possible to transcribe at least some of the details of the block?

usually you'll get something like 

"net-tools blocked by <openrc-0.9.5

openrc-0.9.6 blocked by <net-tools-0.0.2"

(i made those versions up, but you get the idea)

such a blocker generally means, both must be upgraded at once, e.g. "emerge -av openrc net-tools baselayout wicd"

generally, because well, sans details one can only speak in general terms.

----------

## Hu

You probably still have the source for all the packages locally, so you could try overriding the dependency analyzer to force both to be installed.  This is likely to be bad long term, but should let you configure your interfaces and fix the situation properly.  If you do not have the sources locally, you can fetch them through a working machine and copy them to $DISTDIR by hand, using a USB stick, external drive, etc.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mreff555,

net-tools-1.60_p20120127084908.ebuild says

```
SLOT="0"

IUSE="nls old-output static"

RDEPEND="!<sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9.3"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        app-arch/xz-utils"
```

There is no dependency on wicd.  Maybe the other way round.  I don't have wicd installed anyway.

For a get you going, go with Hus advice.

----------

## mreff555

yes Hu's advice sounds reasonable, what is the syntax to override the dependancy analyzer

I can't find it in the man files

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mreff555,

Its in emerge --help

--no-deps, from memory.

----------

## mreff555

Fixed

I tried emerging net-tools and openrc at the same time and the dependancy manager didn't seem to have any problems except that the files weren't there.

I grabbed them from a repository and put them in my /usr/portage/distfiles. emerged and problem solved.

----------

## rzaleski81

I ran into this same problem doing 

```
emerge -atv -u system
```

Smells like a bug.  This got those two upgraded though.  Thanks.

----------

## _______0

I can confirm the net-tools blocking when upgrading to:

```
sys-apps/openrc-0.11.8
```

My guess why for some ppl didn't happen it's because emerge world auto-resolves the blockings, while updating individual packages don't.

----------

